# Ride Across Indiana - June 11th?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

*Ride Across Indiana - July 11th?*

Anyone here doing Ride Across Indiana this year or in the past? Trying to figure out logistics for overnight stay and transportation. Not sure I'm comfortable having my bike transported by someone via one of the packages.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Srode said:


> Anyone here doing Ride Across Indiana this year or in the past? Trying to figure out logistics for overnight stay and transportation. Not sure I'm comfortable having my bike transported by someone via one of the packages.


Rain is Sat July 11th, this will be #5 for me.
I've never needed them but from what I've heard
Busdog does a great job transporting you, your luggage and your bike for only $69.00. I doubt if there are any dorms still available at St Marys but you should still be able to find a hotel room in Terre Haute.

Rain Ride | Bus to Chicago | busdog.com

Check out Rain on FB - Ride Across INdiana (RAIN Ride)


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

what do you do to get to the start or from finish area back to the start? I was thinking about leaving a vehicle at Richmond and maybe getting busdog to transport me to a hotel the evening before the start, but not sure if they will drop me at the hotel. I'll call and find out tomorrow I guess. 

What do they have at the rest stops? I'd be interested in Gels and sports drink mostly I think, do they have both? (hate to bring 20 gels at the start to last all day if I don't need to, same with hydration mix).


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Srode said:


> what do you do to get to the start or from finish area back to the start? I was thinking about leaving a vehicle at Richmond and maybe getting busdog to transport me to a hotel the evening before the start, but not sure if they will drop me at the hotel. I'll call and find out tomorrow I guess.
> 
> What do they have at the rest stops? I'd be interested in Gels and sports drink mostly I think, do they have both? (hate to bring 20 gels at the start to last all day if I don't need to, same with hydration mix).


If you leave your car in Richmond I think busdog will only drop you off at St Marys college (the start). I just checked the FB page and it looks like they still have single dorm rooms available for Friday night, they also serve a dinner and breakfast Sat morning. Go to the Rain link below and under the "Need to Know" tab it tells you about the sag stops.
Busdog will be parked at the lunch stop with your luggage so you can reload on drink mix and gels @ 80 miles. Rain is an awesome ride, hope you make it.

rain-2015-v1

https://www.facebook.com/groups/48734274176/


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be there for sure - Looks like Busdog just added another bus to support this year's ride and they stop at the Drury Inn. Emailed them to get specifics and the RAIN group with questions on the rest stops. What's your typical pace when riding (without stops) RAIN?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Srode said:


> I will be there for sure - Looks like Busdog just added another bus to support this year's ride and they stop at the Drury Inn. Emailed them to get specifics and the RAIN group with questions on the rest stops. What's your typical pace when riding (without stops) RAIN?


Pace is always a lot faster before lunch since there are so many pace lines to hang on to. I typically finish around 10 hours total time (including stops) riding solo.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Busdog booked and a room at the Drury - the college was full. Thanks for the information! Registration next....

On edit - and registered.


----------

